# Knee problem when doing a high knee or flying knee



## icecreamshampoo (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't know where to post this problem. if its in the wrong place, sorry! anyway, i've really been getting into muay thai and been doing some practicing. when i do a flying knee or anything of that sort, my knee pops a little. it doesn't hurt, but im curious as why this is happening.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine used to do that - I THINK, do NOT quote me on this; That it has to do with prior underuse of that Joint. And when you first start snapping it closed for the Knee strike, it depresses air from the joint, like how you can crack your knuckles.

I havent had this issue for months.
Now, it might be a weak knee, or an injury of some kind, or something else.
Like i say, im speaking from my own experience, do not quote me on it.

Hows your flexibility?


----------



## icecreamshampoo (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol. im very inflexible. iv been stretching alot now though. im 6'3 so stretching for me was always tough. anyway, iv never had problems with my knees or an injury. maybe i need to stretch more? or maybe my knees just arent use to that type of movement.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

It is probably due to lack of flexibility. I found this to be useful when I was writing on Muay Thai stretches:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2011)

Or...go see an Orthopedic MD and ask him or her to be sure


----------



## shihansmurf (Jan 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng is 100% right on the money. 

Go to a Doctor and get checked out. I have seriously messed up my knees over the years and a lot of the issues were due to me stubbornly training through pain in the joints. A grand total of 7 knee surgeries(4 on the right, 3 on the left) later and I am vigilant about insuring that my students don't learn the hard way.

Better to find out now you have a small problem that could be corrected easily than to push through and create a big problem that takes a lot to fix.

Mark


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 25, 2012)

Joints popping, when accompanied by pain, is something you need to get checked out. Painful popping is a sign of damage or degeneration of the ligaments and cartilage supporting the joint. Painless popping is very rarely of any concern at all.


----------

